# light switch & stobes.



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

Does anyone know how the Aux. Light switch is wired and where to acess it on a K2500HD? I know its for a perm roof stobe. But is there easy acess to it, under the dash or such so I can hook a removable mag mount stobe up to it? Also what is a good flash time and brightness level?


----------



## AtlasFBG2 (Jul 4, 2001)

I have 90 2500hd and have no clue as to what your talking about.Do you mean a switch from the factory that can be used for roof lights?Or a point to connect power to for acesories?


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I have whelen light bar and I had to make my own switch and power supply.I guess that you try to do the same or talk to a chevy dealer.


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

*no*

NO on the 2001 2500HD,LS with plow prep it comes with a lighted aux. light switch. its next to the ash tray. It's made for stobes and is pre wired with a connecter somewhere. I just cant figure out where the connector is.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Look in the third brake light assembly, or the large center roof marker assembly.
Dino


----------



## ddm (Sep 5, 2001)

I have the same problem on my 2001 Chevy 2500HD LS!!

I have the same switch next to the ashtray, which is supposed to be pre-wired for the roof mount strobe. The owners manual came with a supplement that showed a location in the roof to make a cut to access the wiring, install a grommet and a loose pigtail to a connector that should be where the roof cut is made. Problem is, there was no grommet or pigtail shipped loose with the truck; so I haven't taken a holesaw to make the cut. The dealer doesn't seem to know anything about it, and out on the lot in some other new 2500HD's they were all also missing these grommets and pigtails???? What's up ??? 


I pulled the brake lite/cargo lite out on the top of the cab, and there was no extra wiring in there. I haven't looked under the center roof marker yet, but I doubt it would be there. Running lamps still have to be spec'd when ordering as they aren't automatic with the plow prep as this aux. lite switch is. 

If anyone has had success with this let me know!!


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

*solved?*

I think I may have narowed down the problem here.
DDM


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

sorry bout the last one.
Anyways, installing a sub I may have located the problem.
Take off the drivers side floor plastic panel and the rear cab plastic piece, both clip on. and remove the 2 screws from the left rear corner piece remove that and between the speaker and the vent you sould find a relay. Hitting the switch you sould hear it click so assuming its the correct one. The wires run to somewhere in the roof above the liner.
I dont have the marker lights like you but thay are not in the rear brake/cargo light.

I'm going to be using a mag mount so its removable and have to find a way to put a connector there.
My Dealer is also a Western/Fisher dealer and installed my plow but has no clue when it comes to this damn switch. 
Dont wanna go making a hole in the roof for no reason. ya know?
Try that and let me know what you come up with!!


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

For the mag mount couldn't you find a way to wire from the relay through the brake light housing and put a plug or if nothing else you could just run it down through a small hole in the floor and then up the back of the cab? This would keep you from having to make any hole at all in the roof. If you choose to go the floor route remember to use some silicone to seal the hole against rust etc. or any hole for that matter.

Bruce


----------



## ddm (Sep 5, 2001)

I took at look again at mine today. Heard the relay clicking you were talking about behind the driver door. I found the supplement to the owners manual too. They show cutting a hole in the center of the roof about 4" forward of the cargo lite assembly. Seems kind of scarry I hate to do something like that without the grommet and pigtail connectors in hand, so I'm going to go back again to the dealer and try to make some progress with it.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

AUX. LIGHT WIRING ON NEW GMs

The wiring you are looking for runs up
the left rear pillar ( this is where the relay
is) to the roof. It is laying up ther loose.
On excabs you have to take out the seat
to take the plastic piece out. I just took
off the rear door striker on the roof and
pulled down the headliner (carefully or
you will break the clips) and fished out the
wires. The wires you are looking for are
a heavy brown (hot) and a heavy black
(ground). I use a magnetic strobe and
put female ends on the truck wiring and
male ends on the strobe......Then lead
the wire out thru the door jamb.
when not in use I tuck the wiring back
into the headliner.
I think i posted this before cuz GOT GRASS
found his before this post went to cyberspace
....................Geo


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

BTW: don't bother the dealer cuz they don't have a clue


----------



## ddm (Sep 5, 2001)

I'm going to try looking for that Snojaab. I have a standard cab unit, but still the same process should work out. 

I went back to the dealer last week about it; and like you said they don't have a clue!! They even went as far as to call GM's 
tech line for their service people and they also had no idea. So it was left as a "still searching" when I left. I like the idea of not cutting a hole in the roof also if those wires can be fished back out to the side. 

Thanks


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

DDM, If you have a reg cab its ever easier. Just be
careful prying on the cheap plastic stuff........
You could lead them out thru the 3rd eye light or
thru the vent on the back of the cab too...........
Instead of drilling holes...............Geo


----------



## wolfie (Aug 14, 2001)

Someone must know about the lights I saw 2 or 3 trucks on my dealers lot last week with the light installed on the roof. I think they had the people that install the plows do it for them though. I'm leaning towards installing a headache rack with a strobe mounted on it and maybe a pair of tractor lights that I have to use as backup lights. Does anyone see any problems with that idea?


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

WOLFIE, a couple of guys at edmunds used the aux.
switch and wiring for: Back up lights, and one guy
added a aux gas tank and used it to power a
transfer switch between tanks...............Geo


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

ok, sorry it took so long to post back as my old keyboard was screwed up. anyways, yeah the leads run up in the roof, but what I ended up doing was getting to the relay from the inside panel, take off the back one first. wired my rear lights to the Aux switch and the strobe to a $2 lighted toggle next to the plow controler connection. ran the wires out the vent that is behind the panel. I opened up the stobe and replced the coiled cig. adaptor with a diffrent cord and a connector to make it removable and look better. the stobe is a cheep $16 wall mart one, not the brightest or the best but it works for me for now.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

ttt


----------



## wolfie (Aug 14, 2001)

I picked up my truck yesterday and thare is a diagram and instruction in a supplement to the owners manual in the plastic bag that it came in... I read online someplace that there is a wire at the back of the truck for extra backup lights too... I'll have to go looking for that.


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

steveair, I found the thread I was looking for for you. Now it is back to the top.

Bruce


----------



## steveair (Feb 24, 2000)

thanks,

didn't search very well I guess!


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

bump.


----------

